# Deckman Need



## tuna316 (May 25, 2009)

I need a deckman when I go fishing for tuna, must be skill pm with your skill, will willing to pay


----------



## Dem Boyz (May 14, 2015)

I fish a lot for tuna have my own boat in Venice Louisiana always willing to go fishing don't expect to get paid in fact would help I with cost I have all my own tackle let me know if interested mike 3615571718


----------

